# Whitewater Park coming to Oklahoma City



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I grew up in OKC and have been keeping an eye on this project. Thanks for the update. FamAGoGo hopes to be there opening day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

